

I Don’t Like Scala - javinpaul
http://techblog.bozho.net/?p=1293&cpage=1#comment-290416

======
javinpaul
Though I am not Scala lover, but I think it has got something real to offer,
especially succinct, concise code, mix of functional and oops, lot of built-in
best practices and all. If you also don’t hate Scala and want to learn it, you
can take help from these FREE Scala Books
[http://goo.gl/mwKA2i](http://goo.gl/mwKA2i)

